# The Last Samurai - What Instrument Is This?



## Jeremy Gillam (Mar 27, 2019)

Can anyone identify the source of the high lead sound that comes in at at 1:11 in "A Way of Life" and at 0:04 in "Taken" (I believe it's the same sound)? I've always loved this score and have wondered what that is. Thanks!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Mar 27, 2019)

That's tricky. To me, it sounds like the wet signal of a violin run through a really big and long reverb (with no or only little direct signal).


----------



## CT (Mar 27, 2019)

I always thought it was an erhu, but there's no erhu soloist credited. There is a fiddle, though. Could be a very processed fiddle.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Mar 27, 2019)

I always thought it was a synth, but then I wondered if there was more to the story. Thanks for your thoughts, cool ideas for processing to try anyway!


----------



## scoringdreams (Mar 27, 2019)

Blended reverse samples of solo violin run through some kind of amp?

Might even be a guitar...


----------



## AdamKmusic (Mar 28, 2019)

Paging @Rctec


----------



## Kyle Preston (Jul 7, 2019)

To me it sounds like a Kokyū with healthy amounts of reverb and _some_ vibrato.


----------

